# Ode To Turkey （bird）



## xiaoman (Dec 31, 2016)

Melancholy,  our eyes have gotten wet,
Tomorrow night people will get fed
by our meat, whether  tender or tough,
we have become the holiday's hot stuff!
Barbecued, grilled, on stir-fried, on the table,
we can't  get away from being miserable.
At the peaceful, holly and silent night,
We're  unable to pull ourselves together to fight.
we can only wish that in our next lives
we could escape from being  cut by knives.
If  we don't become  people who are rich,
At least the fastest running bird--the ostrich!

(Best wishes to you all, Happy New Year! 2017 The Year of Rooster)


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 31, 2016)

Well.... a Buzzard has it pretty good, I mean NO one would want to eat a Buzzard... hahaaa... anyway, xiaoman, love this... I hope you have a fabulous new year, with lots of peace and poetry...


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 1, 2017)

Poor turkeys... I don't know why people want to eat them, they aren't the tastiest of birds. Now ostrich is nice! Has a lovely rich red meat...


----------



## Absolem (Jan 1, 2017)

Mmm. I didn't like it. The rhyme scheme isn't consistent and there are a few stumbles. Also, the theme or topic of a turkey dinner holds no poetic value to me at all. Hope to see some other works by you. I know you can do better.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 1, 2017)

Absolem said:


> Mmm. I didn't like it. The rhyme scheme isn't consistent and there are a few stumbles. Also, the theme or topic of a turkey dinner holds no poetic value to me at all. Hope to see some other works by you. I know you can do better.





The poetic value .... hummm... we could ask the same question of ANY poem or any work of Art... what is the value in a Picasso... other than pleasure and the joy of self expression... 
Poetry exists because we all long to express.... something... joy, sorrow, hatred, love ... pain ... whatever... poetry is about the expression of an idea/thought or mood... like xiaoman did here, in this charming, unique poem... take some time to read other work by xiaoman, and you will see the style of this poet...


----------



## Absolem (Jan 1, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> The poetic value .... hummm... we could ask the same question of ANY poem or any work of Art... what is the value in a Picasso... other than pleasure and the joy of self expression...


Well said.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 1, 2017)

Absolem said:


> Well said.


----------



## Ell337 (Jan 1, 2017)

I like this. It isn't serious and doesn't try to be. Is it an _Ode to the Turkey_ or _The Turkey's Lament_? 




xiaoman said:


> Melancholy,  our eyes have gotten wet,
> Melancholy is 'sad, with no obvious cause' - the turkeys have definite cause for their sorrow.
> Tomorrow night people will get fed
> by our meat, whether  tender or tough,
> ...


----------



## xiaoman (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks to you all! Have a wonderful thanksgiving！ I cooked a turkey yesterday myself :02.47-tranquillity:


----------

